# Problème instal Bootcamp Win10 sur Mac Pro 2019



## Jrmcap (16 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

je viens de m'inscrire sur le Forum, mais cela fait très longtemps que je parcours celui-ci ! 

Mon premier post sera une demande d'aide et merci par avance pour vos réponses 
J'ai regardé dans les threads précédents mais n'est rien trouvé de similaire.

Voici ma config :







Cela fait plusieurs fois que j'essaie d'installer Bootcamp. L'installation côté macOS se passe bien : je créé une partition de 128 gigas (j'ai essayé plusieurs taille) je choisi le fichier .iso de Windows 10 téléchargé sur le site de Microsoft (que le mac choisi de lui même dans le dossier téléchargement) l'installation se fait sans problème, le mac redémarre et la écran noir et rien ne se passe.

J'ai essayé plusieurs choses : tous périphériques débranchés (USB et Thunderbolt), écran branché seul sur le port HDMI… Rien n'y fait je suis bloqué. J'ai vu sur internet (youtube et redit) que des utilisateurs ont installé Win10 sans problème sur les derniers Mac Pro pourtant.

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait la même config que moi et aurait réussi ?

Merci pour vos réponse


----------

